# I have a new flat mate



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

He seems quite cool and we have shared a couple of beers already, and he taught me how to pronounce 'beire' properly in French.

My flat is clean and tidy, and I am about to get an early night.

I actually feel reasonably happy tonight, which is good after having felt the wrong shade of sh*t for the last 2 weeks.

Whoo

Ross


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

You Brits and your...other ways of saying things, I love it. *imagines your new 2-D friend*


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Ross has left the building :lol


----------

